# 3 eggs? =)



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

My king pair is trying again for babies, and this time they laid 3 eggs, can all 3 of them be fertile and hatch?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well yes.. if they do.. keep your eye on the smaller of the three.. but it has been done before esp if everyone is healthy.. but it is an extra for the parent birds so give them food 24/7.. and perhaps some extra protein and calcium..


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, thanks! I trimmed their feathers under them so they should be fertile


----------



## earl21 (Apr 3, 2011)

commonly they say if your pigeon lay 3 eggs the one will not fertile


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

catmicky said:


> My king pair is trying again for babies, and this time they laid 3 eggs, can all 3 of them be fertile and hatch?


Hi catmickey , just this last round .....1 pair of my coloured homers laid 3 eggs ....... two hatched by themselves but I had to hatch the third after noticing it required help . so all 3 can *definately* be fertile and hatch .


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

what does he mean about clipping the wings


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> what does he mean about clipping the wings


not the wings.. clipping the feathers around the vent helps the male to mate better with the hen.. kind of clears the way..so to speak..


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> not the wings.. clipping the feathers around the vent helps the male to mate better with the hen.. kind of clears the way..so to speak..


 Interesting, didn't knew that.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

earl21 said:


> commonly they say if your pigeon lay 3 eggs the one will not fertile


Might be true, yet there are posts here on PT which mention about all three eggs hatching.

Candle the eggs and discard if anyone does not seems to be fertile.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Shakeel (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi there my pigeons have layed eggs and been sitting on them for ten days now I av bought another two pairs since then they are not sitting on them it's been two days!! Can anyone tell me please what am I spouse to do with the eggs? thankyou


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shakeel said:


> Hi there my pigeons have layed eggs and been sitting on them for ten days now I av bought another two pairs since then they are not sitting on them it's been two days!! Can anyone tell me please what am I spouse to do with the eggs? thankyou


do you know how to make a new thread? you may want to make your own thread. 
anyway, if the pair is not sitting on the eggs you would have to foster the eggs out or toss them which is hard esp if they are fertile, but if they have not had heat for two days the embryos if any would stop growing and die.


----------



## Shakeel (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't know to be honest and I have recently bought pigeons so I don't have too much knowledge about them and what do you mean be foster them? Thankyou


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi catmicky...!
Raising three squabs at a time is too much work and its stressful for parents. I would advise you to toss one egg out of the nest and let them raise 2.
All three can be fertile


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Shakeel.
I wud also advise u to start a new thread. Ur query could go unnoticed here.
Pls start a ur new thread. Foster parents means another pair of pigeons who are already breeding and have eggs in the nest which could act as surrogate parents. The abandoned eggs need new parents.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

IT is most definitely possible for all 3 eggs to hatch and all be the same level of healthiness. Though, sometimes they do not work out I guess. 

I have only had this happen to me one time. My old pair laid three eggs like you said, and all three hatched. To be more surprising, all three grew up healthy as nicely feather Grizzle homers. All three have been removed to my buddies loft in Canada due to my space availability. Though, that was approx. 4-5 years ago. At that time they ate pellets and some corn, so they did not get so picky with food and ate everything. 

Have hope! TBH I did not even notice three young birds until they start their annoying squeaking for food at their parents. Oh, and indeed the parents are handling a lot more than they are comfortable with.


----------

